# INIZ Launches New OpenVZ.IO Locations in New York City & Los Angeles



## Patrick (Aug 11, 2013)

*Getting an effective level of performance without breaking the bank is crucial for many businesses and private users. So luckily help is at hand from Iniz, who offer uncompromising amounts of RAM and bandwidth at amazingly low prices.*

Purchasing VPS Hosting that's reliable but at an affordable price can be difficult. Getting an effective level of performance without breaking the bank is crucial for many businesses and private users. So luckily help is at hand from Iniz, who offer uncompromising amounts of RAM and bandwidth at amazingly low prices.

After a hugely successful launch in Amsterdam in The Netherlands, Iniz have cemented their success by expanding into two new territories: New York, NY and Los Angeles, CA in the USA.

You may view the plans and landing page for these spectacular plans that everyone is talking about by clicking here!

We admit that there are probably other platforms out there, but these really do seriously dent most clients’ budgets. Our business model therefore is quality service at low prices, and this is something we simply deliver. The VPSs are powered by the latest hardware, so whilst you might be paying a budget price you’re not being fobbed off with a low-end server performance.

Sometimes in life you really do get a little more for a little less!

Check out the high ram plans for amazing low prices at their website: http://openvz.io.
 
We own all hardware in NYC & LA and have direct allocation from ARIN. All locations come with *IPv6* and *Unmetered Incoming*!

*Looking Glass:*
New York, NY (USA) - http://nyc-us.lg.iniz.com
Los Angeles, CA (USA) - http://la-us.lg.iniz.com
Amsterdam, NL (EU) - http://ams-nl.lg.iniz.com

Update: 

Special Offer:
http://vpsboard.com/topic/1553-iniz-euusa-new-locations-unmetered-incoming-unbeatable-blowout-deals/#entry24708


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 11, 2013)

*New York, NY (USA)*

You cheeky bugger  -- I shall grab a _another_ VPS anyhow for something.

Whats the H/W for these monsters Patrick?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 11, 2013)

Reece said:


> *New York, NY (USA)*
> 
> You cheeky bugger  -- I shall grab a _another_ VPS anyhow for something.
> 
> Whats the H/W for these monsters Patrick?


Both locations have same hardware:

Dual E5-2620

96GB RAM

8 x 3TB HGST ultrastar 7k4000

LSI 9271-8i + CacheVault


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 11, 2013)

INIZ said:


> You cheeky bugger  -- I shall grab a _another_ VPS anyhow for something.
> 
> Whats the H/W for these monsters Patrick?
> 
> ...


Lovely jubbly


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 11, 2013)

How are you making a profit at those prices?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 11, 2013)

InvokeVM-Kelvin said:


> How are you making a profit at those prices?



Comeon! Why do you think some people hates ovz?


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 11, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Comeon! Why do you think some people hates ovz?


Oooooooh, I see. 

Good luck with sales, OP.


----------



## darknessends (Aug 11, 2013)

Simple nice - site - no bloatware


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

I am both lazy and stupid. NYC ehh? What facility and what bandwidth upstreams?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I am both lazy and stupid. NYC ehh? What facility and what bandwidth upstreams?


Atlantic Metro, 325 Hudson Street.

http://bgp.he.net/AS29838


----------



## Slownode (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok, I don't see how this works, or I do.


96GB box; that's 32 3GB clients, $198 per box, less with bigger containers... well that doesn't cover operational costs.


That amount of HDD storage; 10+10(no 6+6 plox) so 6TB usable I'm guessing - tells me you're seating 6000/50=120 per box...


3.75x oversell? No, I'm guessing 2.8x because that then gives $560 a month, $400 for the box(colo+hardwarefinance or ded rent), a whopping $160 profit... ehh it's too little money to bother, you're going full 3.75x aren't you.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 11, 2013)

Slownode said:


> Ok, I don't see how this works, or I do.
> 
> 96GB box; that's 32 3GB clients, $198 per box, less with bigger containers... well that doesn't cover operational costs.
> 
> ...


You don't need to do the working out, we trialed it in NL and it's working as a dime and the node has 100% uptime as well. These plans are separate from our original brand for a reason also.

In NL we have 10 x 4TB, ~19TB usable. In US we have 8 x 3TB, ~11TB usable in RAID10 of course.

Hardware costs ~$5k per box in US and thats without spares we have but then again money is not an issue  If your in it for quick short term profit then sure it doesn't work out but in the long term it does.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 11, 2013)

11TB/50GB= 220 clients and 660GB sold but 96GB physical... so you're going 6.875x instead of 3.75x?


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

INIZ said:


> Atlantic Metro, 325 Hudson Street.
> 
> http://bgp.he.net/AS29838


That's a good company / network last time I was on it. Upstreams certainly aren't what you typically see in this market segment.  Hopefully folks notice that and give it a try.


----------



## Tactical (Aug 11, 2013)

Slownode said:


> 11TB/50GB= 220 clients and 660GB sold but 96GB physical... so you're going 6.875x instead of 3.75x?


LOL why does it matter as long as it performs and is stable. He tried it and it works for him!


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> LOL why does it matter as long as it performs and is stable. He tried it and it works for him!


There's much bigger limiters in OVZ than just RAM. When you're stacking CT's that high and you have clients actually pushing it?

You're going to have a lot of issues.

Francisco


----------



## Slownode (Aug 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> There's much bigger limiters in OVZ than just RAM. When you're stacking CT's that high and you have clients actually pushing it?
> 
> 
> You're going to have a lot of issues.
> ...


How far do you oversell OVZ? 1:2?

I run game servers which use huge resources so I must do 1:1, but with web stuff 3:1 seems like the comfortable limit... any higher and things can blow up.


I find HDD I/O the biggest issue hosting OVZ/KVM, you need a really nice array.


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

It all depends on your customers and their use of the service.

3 to 1, seems like a normal guess at what you can get away with in most environments.

I wouldn't want any ratio even that high with active big RAM gamers.   Web stuff, well that's hit or miss.  Most of it is idle and unused except in blips.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 11, 2013)

Call me an asshole but I am always too iffy about overselling. Guess some people can manage nodes better than I do .


----------



## drmike (Aug 11, 2013)

Overselling is part magic and part luck.  Some folks have good idea about their customers and where they can push things @jarland for example.  BuyVM performs magic too.

Everyone else, varies greatly.  When in doubt, don't do it too much


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey @NinjaHawk, if they can pull IPv6 from Atlantic Metro in NYC, how come they haven't made it available to you? Aren't you in the same facility?

Also, @INIZ, any chance of smaller plans in this location?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2013)

Slownode said:


> How far do you oversell OVZ? 1:2?
> 
> I run game servers which use huge resources so I must do 1:1, but with web stuff 3:1 seems like the comfortable limit... any higher and things can blow up.
> 
> I find HDD I/O the biggest issue hosting OVZ/KVM, you need a really nice array.


Correct, IO is the limiting factor beyond anything which is why we went for HGST Drives which I have used before and in NL.



buffalooed said:


> Overselling is part magic and part luck.  Some folks have good idea about their customers and where they can push things @jarland for example.  BuyVM performs magic too.
> 
> Everyone else, varies greatly.  When in doubt, don't do it too much


We're doing it right, It's hard to see a bad review about INIZ based on the services provide and VERY close to the year mark!



D. Strout said:


> Hey @NinjaHawk, if they can pull IPv6 from Atlantic Metro in NYC, how come they haven't made it available to you? Aren't you in the same facility?
> 
> Also, @INIZ, any chance of smaller plans in this location?


They *may be* renting boxes from NewYorkCityServers?


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 12, 2013)

I think some people are missing the fact that these machines can be upgraded with more RAM when it would be required.

http://ark.intel.com/products/64594



Get off his back, I'm a happy customer even if its being over provisioned 

Disk IO? I think thats covered with the bigger storage arrays.

Much better than 4x 1TB disks housing 50 - 80 1GB RAM/30 - 50GB Space VPS's then your likely to see some issues..


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2013)

Reece said:


> I think some people are missing the fact that these machines can be upgraded with more RAM when it would be required.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/64594
> 
> ...


We use the Supermicro X9DRI-F-O and that supports 512GB but yes easily possible to add more RAM when needed or live migrate users between nodes on vlan


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 12, 2013)

"They *may be* renting boxes from NewYorkCityServers?"


Keep em coming 


"Hey @NinjaHawk, if they can pull IPv6 from Atlantic Metro in NYC, how come they haven't made it available to you? Aren't you in the same facility?"


I need to follow-up.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 12, 2013)

" based on the services provide and VERY close to the year mark!


"


Btw, Iniz is a new brand. Maybe stormvz has issues and needed a rebrand? But EVERYONE learns from their past mistakes and moves forward.


https://www.google.com/search?q=stormvz+review+site:www.webhostingtalk.com&safe=off&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&espv=1


Anyhow, congrats on the expansion . Will Iniz have services there or only openvz.io?


----------



## MartinD (Aug 12, 2013)

Can we stop pissing on other peoples' parades here?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> " based on the services provide and VERY close to the year mark!
> 
> "
> 
> ...


Nope, if you want to really know it was because of trademark issues. Also from your recent offers, I thought you weren't doing 2GB games but i see you heated your offers with 2G swap. Feeling the heat?

Just getting started, we have our own 1/2 rack in NY lined up and some blazing deals coming soon. Non-stop growth with INIZ/OVZIO has been phenomenal and I thank our customers 

Year mark is for Web Phase Limited btw where INIZ/OVZ all come under so it is nearly a year.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 12, 2013)

INIZ said:


> Nope, if you want to really know it was because of trademark issues. Also from your recent offers, I thought you weren't doing 2GB games but i see you heated your offers with 2G swap. Feeling the heat?


Swap is not ram . Never felt the heat and if you are playing swap games, I have been doing that since day 1.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll let others judge if there's competitor trying to show us down, says something 

As per this PR release, an offer is provided:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/1553-iniz-euusa-new-locations-unmetered-incoming-unbeatable-blowout-deals/#entry24708

Enjoy VPSB readers 

If you have any questions let me know!


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 13, 2013)

D. Strout:


Also, @INIZ, any chance of smaller plans in this location?


Would be interested in smaller plans too.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 13, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> D. Strout:
> 
> 
> Also, @INIZ, any chance of smaller plans in this location?
> ...


How small?

We have a yearly and 2G promo running:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/1553-iniz-euusa-new-locations-unmetered-incoming-unbeatable-blowout-deals/


----------



## Amitz (Aug 13, 2013)

Great plans, if only the bandwidth allocation would be a little higher like 2 TB instead of 1 TB and 3 TB instead of 1.5 TB...

Btw.: I am using your service in the NL and could not be happier! Great uptime and network!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 13, 2013)

Amitz said:


> Great plans, if only the bandwidth allocation would be a little higher like 2 TB instead of 1 TB and 3 TB instead of 1.5 TB...
> 
> Btw.: I am using your service in the NL and could not be happier! Great uptime and network!


Well only outbound is counted, should be plenty for most 

Unfortunately bandwidth doesn't come cheap in NL & NYC and we try to keep resources same for each location so it's easier to maintain


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 13, 2013)

INIZ said:


> How small?


512 MB of RAM.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 14, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> 512 MB of RAM.



We have no 512MB offers unfortunately, your welcome to use WHT25 to get 25% off our normal VZ512


----------

